

MIT's: $100 Laptop Production Begins - mmpcse
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6908946.stm

======
ph0rque
I think the question we should be asking is: how can _my_ app be on those
kids' computer (assuming they have internet)? Obviously, it would need to be
in their language...

------
mynameishere
One high-quality computer per school might make more sense. The potential Bill
Gateses among them would still find it. I have a bad feeling about the
potential expansion of the spam and pron markets these laptops might create. I
guess it's to be seen...

~~~
ivankirigin
"OLPC Used to Browse Porn"
[http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/21/1353241...](http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/21/1353241&from=rss)

probably the killer app in bridging the digital divide :P

